# Lateral Thinking Visual Puzzle



## Antipode (Jul 8, 2012)

Darkcreature1 said:


> Your objective is to *reach* the middle land portion without getting wet.
> Reach | Define Reach at Dictionary.com
> "to succeed in touching or seizing with an outstretched hand, a pole, etc.: to reach a book on a high shelf. "
> I stand as far out as i can without getting wet and i take a plank and reach the island.
> I did not visualise, i brute forced Te it.


That would be nitpicking-Ti. :3

Also, refer to the last line on my OP.  (Don't hurt me, brute Te.)


----------



## Darkcreature1 (Jun 1, 2012)

No .


----------



## Darkcreature1 (Jun 1, 2012)

hehe , well i don't think it is Ti.
Because the start of my reasoning was that in reality 12 foot isn't that long, so i checked how long it was in meters. Realised that half that distance was a very close distance. Then remembering reach can mean touching. Then i saw the planks had a perfect length for reaching out . Then i made my reasoning clear and argumented it with facts, which is Te i think. Also Te that the start of my solving was based "reality" taking note of the objective dimensions.


----------



## Antipode (Jul 8, 2012)

Darkcreature1 said:


> hehe , well i don't think it is Ti.
> Because the start of my reasoning was that in reality 12 foot isn't that long, so i checked how long it was in meters. Realised that half that distance was a very close distance. Then remembering reach can mean touching. Then i saw the planks had a perfect length for reaching out . Then i made my reasoning clear and argumented it with facts, which is Te i think. Also Te that the start of my solving was based "reality" taking note of the objective dimensions.


I was more or less kidding. However, I'd be interested to see if your brute Te can actually solve the puzzle. :3


----------



## Darkcreature1 (Jun 1, 2012)

I polejump with the planks ?


----------



## Antipode (Jul 8, 2012)

One more hint:

After you draw it on a piece of paper--the perfect square--turn the paper so it looks like a diamond-shape pond to your eyes.


----------



## nonnaci (Sep 25, 2011)

Position planks like a "cross" with one plank spanning two adjacent sides of the lake along a diagonal. The plank orthogonal to the diagonal should be able to reach the center. This would also work for a "circular" lake.


----------

